# New to me clausing 4914



## carlbob (Apr 29, 2019)

Just bought a 4914 that was bought previously from a high school shop class.  It looks great.  Wasn't able to see it run as the gentlemen didn't have 220voltage in his garage, but he gaurantees it to work.  We'll soon tell.  I'm renting a trailer tomorrow to haul it home.  I cu.rrently own a crafstman 12x36 comercial lathe, but wanted a better quality lathe.  I've found the manual for this lathe and have read through it a few times, but can't find the weight of the lathe or what size the headstock or tailstock morse tapers are.  Does anyone have the correct info on this.  I'll post pictures once I get her home.  Very excited as you can expect.  Thanks in advance for any and all info you can feed me on this lathe


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 30, 2019)

carlbob.

Unfortunately, the only actual catalog with spec sheets that we have is on the Clausing 12" 4800 Series.  And as you've probably already discovered, the operator's and parts manual doesn't include specifications.  By digging through the parts manual, I have determined that the 4900 10" has a 2MT in the tailstock.  They supplied two #2MT dead centers (Atlas #9-88) and a reducing sleeve for the spindle.  But the sleeve is a different part number from the one that was supplied with the Atlas 10" and 12" machines.  The inner taper in the sleeve is 2MT for use with one of the 2MT's in the spindle. But I couldn't determine what the outside taper was.   If you can state what the spindle nose threads are, and also what the diameter of the hole through the spindle is, that may a clue to the size of  the spindle taper.  I wasn't able to find any clue to the weight.  Apparently they didn't learn anything about catalogs after Atlas bought them.  You might give Clausing Industrial a call at 800-323-0972 and ask for Tech Support.  Maybe they can come up with something.


----------



## carlbob (Apr 30, 2019)

wa5cab said:


> carlbob.
> 
> Unfortunately, the only actual catalog with spec sheets that we have is on the Clausing 12" 4800 Series.  And as you've probably already discovered, the operator's and parts manual doesn't include specifications.  By digging through the parts manual, I have determined that the 4900 10" has a 2MT in the tailstock.  They supplied two #2MT dead centers (Atlas #9-88) and a reducing sleeve for the spindle.  But the sleeve is a different part number from the one that was supplied with the Atlas 10" and 12" machines.  The inner taper in the sleeve is 2MT for use with one of the 2MT's in the spindle. But I couldn't determine what the outside taper was.   If you can state what the spindle nose threads are, and also what the diameter of the hole through the spindle is, that may a clue to the size of  the spindle taper.  I wasn't able to find any clue to the weight.  Apparently they didn't learn anything about catalogs after Atlas bought them.  You might give Clausing Industrial a call at 800-323-0972 and ask for Tech Support.  Maybe they can come up with something.




thanks for the info.  I'll try giving them a call.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 30, 2019)

OK.  What about the spindle nose threads and ID?


----------



## carlbob (May 1, 2019)

I got the lathe home last night and started setting things up to see if all worked as should.  Shes running great, so now I'm taking my time on piece at a time  tearing it down, cleaning, oiling and adjusting. The spindle outer diameter is 1 3/4 inch by 8 tpi  The opening i.d. at the threaded spindle end is 1.213  Its bigger than a number 3morse taper for sure.  I'm guessing a 4..I d.id find out the tail stock is number 2 Morse taper.  I did check and have found a new brass cross slide nut, but can't seem to find one for the compund.  There is some backlash in both nuts when I took them apart for cleaning.  Here a picture of my new to me 4914


----------



## Rootpass (May 1, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## wa5cab (May 2, 2019)

OK, it is probably MT4.  And that would explain why the two dead centers originally supplied with the lathe are the same as the two supplied with the Atlas 12" but the adapter sleeve is not.  Aside from the dead center, there is little other than the adapter that you would want for it.  If as probably happened, the previous owner did not bother to get it when he bought the lathe, I would call Clausing and try to buy one.  You can determine from it whether the taper is MT4 or the unofficial MT4.5.

You should be aware that even a brand new cross slide and compound crossfeed screw and nut will have some backlash.  But you should also be aware that there are two sources of free movement of the two screw cranks.  One is actually due to clearance and wear to the threads in/on the screws and nuts.  The other is end float in the screw.  I don't know how that is adjusted on the 4914 but you should make the adjustment to some known figure, probably around 0.002" before evaluating the thread wear and before spending money on new parts.  You may get lucky and find that you can put off buying new parts for a few years.


----------



## vinnito1 (May 2, 2019)

Did you see this lathe forsale on Craigslist? Hopefully you to negotiate asking price. Hope you enjoy it. I'm wishing I could fit a lathe in my garage


----------

